# Looking for pasture help in Minnesota



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello. I have now had a few cattle for two years. So far so good. Hopefully tomorrow my small acreage will double (hoping to acquire another 10 acres). This is located in central MN. Currently about 7 of the acres are in crop rotation with the remainder somewhat low and partially wooded. I would like to turn it all into pasture. My question is what should I plant for the pasture? Soil is a dark clay. It has been disked after this years soybean harvest. What should I look for in a seed mixture knowing that I will be grazing, and not haying. Should I plant a cover crop on top such as oats and graze that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I would seed it to a pasture mix next spring.To late for this fall here.Soil test now so you know if you need to fertilize or add lime.Seed some sort of cover crop and bale it off to help control the weeds.Here are some mixes.

Beef Builder Pasture Mix
All Grass Pasture Mix
Premium Horse Pasture Mix


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I think about the only thing you could seed right now would be a cover crop of wheat or rye something that would grow when temps would allow. It wouldn't be any good for pasture probably till late winter early spring though. Then some type of a pasture mix. Your County Extension Agent or your feed or farm store could advise you on what to plant. Use your County Extension Agent as much as possible that is what they are there for. They can help advise with your whole operation also.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Whereabouts in Central MN roughly? Add your rough location to your profile, it helps answer your questions better, there are people from all over the world on this website and a lot of the info depends on your location.

I've used the premium horse pasture mix HERE (near Duluth with clay and sandy soil) with great results, no cover crop needed. Planted in the spring as soon as it was dry enough to avoid ruts, then kept the horses off of it for a few weeks to allow the pasture to dry further and give the plants time to establish the new growth. I'll be planting the beef builder for the cow pastures.

Get a soil test, sign up for the wood ash/lime program if available in your area. Apply the fertilizer recommended by the soil test, if you need a heavy application apply it then incorporate it into the soil with a light disk. Prepare your seed bed as best you can with what equipment you have available to you and seed it in the spring.

Good luck and post some pics of your cattle!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is my update. On 4 27 i seeded a pasture mix grass clover some alfalfa. I covered with oats with orchardgrass mixed in the hopper. Completed perimeter barbed wire fence last week. Sunday I cut my entrance hole into my old fence. I put up a single strand of polywire around area that was already grass and trees so I could let the cattle on some new grass. After three days of testing I decided my old zareba solar fencer didnt work w polywire. Got a new ac fencer.

I let my cattle in yesterday. Some highlands I bought this year as well as the beef I have almost finished. Right away I watched two test and learn the fence. And left them last night. Came home today and five were on the wrong side of the fence. Four highlands which are friendly yearlings and one beef bull almost finished to butcher. The four came back after a treat. The one wouldnt. Then in trying two others crossed. Now I have three on the wrong side. After a nice rain today made the clay mud! Hopefully tomorrow with help available i can get them on the other side without others crossing. On the bright side they all know what an electric fence is. Hopefully they dont muck it up too much while there is still no solid sod base. And new pasture is looking great.

And I learned something! I should have tested the polywire in the old pasture to train them.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Well it looks like problem may have been my dog. Not respect of the fence. My problem was solved as I just watched my year old border collie chase a heifer through polywire. This time breaking wire. Looking at how wire came off fiberglass posts it is pretty clear my dog must have chased them through it originally. A couple days with dog now tied up should confirm. I think.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*I think poly wire is a joke.I had some around cattle yard and notice a steer chewing on it.After looking closely at it the small wires inside were breaking and current no lomger was going threw it.Also after a few yrs the plastic breakes down in the sun and it gets weak.*

*I replaced it with barbless wire.It is big enough the cattle can see it and I think it will last longer then me.







*


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I use electrobrade with horses and it works fine. I have yet to see a polywire that was worth having and would not use it with cattle. Put your lower strand closer to the ground. After a couple of hits, your dog will stay out of the pastures. Get your border collie a goat to play with....they need something to herd around.


----------

